# Coral Food



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have always used KENT products to feed my corals. I'm running low on food and need to purchase more and wanted to get a better feel for the type of products other people find better for their coral.

My tank contains
- Several Speckled Leathers
- Green Star Polyps
- Zoa's
- Hammer Head
- Several BTA's
- Clam

From some reading online I have found Cobalt Aquatics Coral Food and Coral Frenzy seem to be popular picks these days.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Coral frenzy , reef roids , mysis shrimp and fauna marine is what we use.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*coral frenzy and reef chilli*

where do u guys get locally or do u just online order .


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

@tom g mostly local .


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*food*

i have not seen those products can u tell me what stores 
thanks man


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen most of them at Canada Corals.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I get Coral Frenzy online at 

Reefsupplies.ca 

Great service


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Seen reef roids at fragbox as well as SUM, I hear it's really good but pretty expensive for a small portion.

I get some good zoa growth with fuel (aqua vitro) less of a food than a supplement though


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Reef roids go a long way, I've just got a 20 gallon, but my pack of RR is over a year old and I've used maybe 10%.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reef roids*

the portion is not bad it lasts a long time I think its about 30 bucks for the larger size one ..


----------

